# Pizza in the WFO



## scarbelly (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been so busy trying to finish up with my dad's estate that I have not had much time to play with the oven in a while. We had some friends over for a pizza nite and to test a "pizza sprinkle" invented by a friend from another site. 

Oven management is about as difficult as fire management in a smoker. Still working on managing 3-4 pizza's in the oven at one time  

Since we were serving 8 we needed a lot of dough. This is one of two pans we made








Assembling pizza's 





































This one was the overall favorite 

Smoked Chicken, dipped in wing sauce on top of 3 cheese mac and cheese







These cook in about 3 minutes at 750-800*







Adding some arugula and parmesan 







Adding some basil







The dark crumbs on the outer crust is from the "pizza dust" - it just changed color but still tasted good







Buffalo Chicken - 3 Cheese mac n cheese out of the oven - this was a HIT! 







Time for dessert 



















And since dinner came out so well - why not have one for breakfast the next morning 







Thanks for looking


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2012)

That's a bunch of good looking pizzas Gary! Smore pizza? Fried egg pizza? That's Awesome!!!


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 11, 2012)

What a fantastic job you did. Again, so sorry for your loss.

I am so happy you posted up. I've been waiting ever since you started your build thread.

Thanks for the update and the pics.

WC


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 11, 2012)

Now those are some fantastic looking pizzas...Do you deliver? I saw one like the breakfast one on DDD...Guy hates eggs!


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2012)

Great looking pizza
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.You are certainly running that oven hot,thats real fast food. Once you get the dough right you are more than halfway there. At those temps you could do cook on the rundown.If you have dough sorted out you could do bread if of course that interested you or oven dry tomatoes. Not a dry bit of firewood in my neck of the woods so wont be making pizza anytime soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2012)

Look great! What dough recipe you using?...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

We are still experimenting with dough - this run was 3 different dough recipes - one wheat -one quick rise and one sourdough.  All 3 were OK.  I just bought a bakers scale so we can start making dough using % instead of measurement and I think that will step up the dough considerably. From everything I have read 65% dough's are where I want to be


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow Gary it looks amazing .what is the pizza sprinkle all About?

Gary give the dough that i gave you a try you will be surprised.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Great looking pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did a chicken and some bread after it got down to 400 or so - love the ability to use the oven for lots of stuff


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

I still can't get over how great those pizzas look. Just one more peek at them!

That would be so awesome to have one of those, but I'd walk out and find a kid, dog, cats, bears, coyotes or such in it!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I still can't get over how great those pizzas look. Just one more peek at them!
> 
> That would be so awesome to have one of those, but I'd walk out and find a kid, dog, cats, bears, coyotes or such in it!


That is why I have a door on it - we have all of those except bears


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't get over how great those pizzas look. Just one more peek at them!
> ...


Anything but the kids and dogs and I'd fire it up! There's so many feral cats running around here and can't do anything about them.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Sure looks great!!!


~Martin


----------



## gofish (Jun 12, 2012)

Those pizzas look incredible.  The breakfast egg pizza has inspired me!  Thank you.


----------

